# Best polishes for stamping



## Christa W (Feb 17, 2014)

Besides the stamping polishes specifically made for stamping, many other polishes can be used as good alternatives.  I wanted to give us a place to put them so that if someone is either new to stamping or is looking for a specific color we can share what works for us. 

I picked up a new polish today that I am really excited about.  I use mostly Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes for my stamping and for decals and other nail art.  I know many people have a love/hate relationship to them.  I love them.  I currently own 54 of them.  Today I purchased Go For Gold which is a core shade I believe.  It was recently added and I can not say enough great things about it.  I didn't own a single gold Insta-Dri polish.  I have two coppery shades that are not the same as the normal Insta-Dri formula and didn't work well for stamping at all.  Go For Gold is a true one coat polish.  It's fantastic.  Next time I go to Walmart I am going to get a back up.  It's worth the $4.00!

Sorry for the terrible pictures. It's so dark in my office at night but trust me you need this one!  I will do some more swatches and testing tomorrow along with my list of my favorite polishes to stamp with.









I adjusted the pics so you could see the detail quality not necessarily the color.  This stamp is on a test nail over 1 coat of Maybelline Styled Out denim finish polish.  It's incredible.  I tried stamping 4 other polishes on a similar shade from the denim line last week and failed miserably.  This is stamped with Mash plate 69.


----------



## Monika1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I would have been concerned that the Insta-Dri polishes would dry too fast for them to be good for stamping, so I'm really happy to know that's not the case! It looks really beautiful, and I really love the pink base you used in your recent Hello Kitty glitter mani too!


----------



## Christa W (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would have been concerned that the Insta-Dri polishes would dry too fast for them to be good for stamping, so I'm really happy to know that's not the case! It looks really beautiful, and I really love the pink base you used in your recent Hello Kitty glitter mani too!
I was so impressed with the formula on that one!  I am careful not to do them under my A/C vents and I do try and stamp quickly.


----------



## SunshineCitizen (Feb 26, 2014)

I never would have thought of trying the Insta-dri for stamping, great to know that they work as I am always on a lookout for good stamping nail polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll add to here:

Zoya Savita - the matte nature of this purple creates a really cool effect on a shimmer or holo

Zoya Trixie - a silver dense enough that you get a great result


----------



## Christa W (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll add to here:

Zoya Savita - the matte nature of this purple creates a really cool effect on a shimmer or holo

Zoya Trixie - a silver dense enough that you get a great result
OOOH thanks for those.  I love that purple matte!  I should be working my swatches this weekend to go through my polishes.  For some reason I never think of Zoya to stamp with either.  That's why I love talking to all of you!!!


----------



## Christa W (Mar 16, 2014)

I have one to add to this.  I just used my SinfulShine Wisp (white) for the first time over China Glaze Scandalous Shenanigans and I have to say this is one impressive white.  I picked it up when Walgreens had the .99 Sinful Colors sale a few weeks ago.  Most whites I have ever used took at least a few uses to go opaque in 1 coat.





The picture is a bit blurry but trust me it's a very crisp stamp.  I am incredibly impressed and will be doing some comparisons of all my whites vs this one soon.


----------



## Monika1 (May 24, 2014)

Good to know!  OK - some don't work too. I tried both China Glaze Scarlet and Zoya Livingston. These reds do give you an image (I should have taken pics, but I wiped them off right away), but on white they are both quite pinkish. So these two could be added to a 'not so great' list.


----------



## allen john (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm really happy to know that's not the case! It looks really beautiful, and I really love the pink base you used in your recent Hello Kitty glitter mani too!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> I'll add to here:
> 
> Zoya Savita - the matte nature of this purple creates a really cool effect on a shimmer or holo
> 
> Zoya Trixie - a silver dense enough that you get a great result


Though I have Insta-Dri Silver Sweep now, I haven't tried it against other silvers yet, so I can't say how it compares to these two.

But Cult Nails Legend (which I got recently) is a very nice stamping silver, better for many uses than Zoya Trixie. Trixie has shimmer in it, which makes the colour a little harder to pick up when you scrape and stamp it; and because Legend has a finer particle size, it seems to pick up better to give a more concentrated silver. I still like Trixie because of that shimmer quality, so it depends what kind of effect you want; but I'd use Legend over Trixie for more detailed images.


----------



## georgenelson (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for your message. Can you suggest me some more attractive nail art design? As I want suggest my sister who very much interested in nail art design.


----------



## ssunnysideup (Feb 10, 2015)

Basically I use every nail polish for stamping, which normally has a full coverage with only one layer. Zoya - Savita is amazing for doing it. I'm still in love with the b.pretty (an Austrian brand) chrome addition and they all really look amazing. China glaze up to now never worked out quiet well for me...


----------

